# صلوة جميلة لطلب شفاعة العدراء



## amira ramy (22 أبريل 2010)

هذه التساعية نكرّم التسعة أشهر التى حملت فيها السيدة العذراء ابنها الإلهى)
السلام عليكِ، أيتهـا الملكة أم الرحمة والرأفـة. السلام عليكِ يا حياتنا ولذّتنـا ورجاءَنـا، اليكِ نصرخ نحن الـمنفيين أولاد حوّاء، ونتنهد نحوك  نائحين وباكين فى هذا الوادي،وادي الدموع.فأصغى الينا،يا شفيعتنـا، وانعطفي بنظرك الرّؤوف نحونـا،وأرينا بعد هذا الـمنفى يسوع ثمرة بطنك المباركة. يا شفوقة،يا رؤوفـة، يا مريم البتول الحلوة اللّذيذة. آمين.
- صلي لأجلنا يا والدة الله القديسة
- لكي نستحق مواعيد المسيح
نحييك أيتها العذراء البريئة من الدنس الآف المرات ونسبجك الآف المرات لذاك الفرح عندما تجسد الله فيكِ. لأنك يا أم الله قادرة فامنحينا النعمة التى نطلبها لمجد الله ومحبته. (أذكر النعمة المطلوبـة)
(كرر الصلاة السابقة ثم أذكر النيـّة او النعمة المطلوبة مرة ثانيـة)
(كرر الصلاة السابقة مرة أخرى ثم أذكر النيّة والنعمة المطلوبة للمرة الثالثة)
صلاة: أذكري، يـا مريم العذراء الحنون،أنـه لـم يُسمع قطّ أنَّ أحداً التجأ الى حمايتك وطلب معونتكِ والتـمس شفاعتك ورُدّ خائبـاً. فأنـا الخاطي أتقدّم اليكِ بهذا الرجاء وبهذه الثقة،وأرتـمي على قدميكِ متنهداً تحت نيـر خطاياي، مُلتجئـاً اليكِ. فلا ترذلـي تضرعاتـي، يا والدة الكلـمة الإلهيـة، بل استجيـبيهـا وأقبليهـا بحنـو. آميـن.
السلام الملائكى…………..
مبارك وممُجد القربان الأقدس الموضوع على الـمذبح، وفى السماء وعلى الأرض وفى كل مكان. آمين.


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2010)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 أبريل 2010)

*صلاة جميلة 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (25 أبريل 2010)

صلاة طيبة بجد

شكرا لك​


----------



## my hope (27 أبريل 2010)

صلاة فعالة جدا 
مشكور


----------



## zezza (27 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يستجيب بشفاعة ام النور هى صلواتها مسموعة عنده 
شكرا كتير اخويا للصلاة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

